# Is it possible to be allergic to dogs and not cats?



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

I just got home from the doctor. Been feeling horrible since last Tuesday night and today I was short of breath and coughing horribly and my chest was tight and I just felt awful. I had asthma when I was a child but I haven't had any problems in years. I've had cats for almost a year now and been fine. When I went to see the doctor he said my lung function was at 60% of normal and that I was having a flare up of asthma and bronchitis. He asked me if I had been exposed to anything different lately and the only thing I could think of was that last Tuesday I was exposed to my patient's new dog (I work as a home health nurse). So my question is, is it possible to be allergic to dogs only and not cats?


----------



## crazycatlady88 (Sep 25, 2010)

yes, I have severe alergies to certain dogs, especially long haired ones. I have 6 cats though and only suffer mild allergies. 

Ask your doctor for an allergy shot, they work wonders. I need to get mine renewed every 3-4 months.


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I see him again next week for followup so will definitely bring that up. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't crazy, haha I was wracking my brain all day trying to figure out what else has been new lately to make me react that way and that is the only thing I could think of.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

yes i have 6 dogs and no problem and i am very allergic to cats (even though i have 7 right now =)..)


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

It is also possible to develop allergies later in life. Brenna's Mom how do you manage that? Just curious.


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

When I was tested for allergies I had a strong reaction to dogs and a very slight one to cats. I remember the doc saying since I had a cat at the time and had been around them since birth I was probably sort of desensitized to cat dander....enough that it didn't really bother me. So yes you could be fine with cats and react strongly to dogs.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Be sure you're actually allergic to the dog, and not what the dog is bringing in. My sister's dogs run through the tall fields and are covered in things especially the pollen from all the flowers they smash through on their escapades. 

Most dogs take well to regular washing, which should make those allergies easier to manage too I would think.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes, heck it's even possible to be allergic to one dog and not another. A friend had two dogs and I would stuff up and my eyes would tear from one of them. If I inadvertently touched my eyes after touching the dog they would itch like crazy. I would also break out in hives in areas where the skin is more sensitive, like the inside of my forearms. I never had that kind of reaction to a dog. We ruled out environmental factors when I realized that the hives on my arm were even worse in areas where she licked me. 

Allergy medication took care of the nose and eye issues. If it wasn't too warm a long sleeve shirt prevented the hives. But if it was summer, I would wash off my arms after playing with her and the hives would go away in an hour or so. Of course not playing with her wasn't an option.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

teasha:
I have been allergic to cats as long as i can remember but never dogs. For cat i just make sure i wash my hands after and not touch my eyes. i tend to sneeze sometimes if im to confined with the cats. To help cut down on it i would normally shave the cat that i had in the house to help the dander but after been able to shave brenna yet. 

If you asking how i manage 6 dogs and 7 cats at the moment haha that a chore in it self. Brenna an kittens are still confined in our walk in closet and dogs all of there own crates in sperate rooms and rotate outside playing the yard (they are all rescues so they dont get along) We are having a dog trainer come and help us reunite our pack =) i cant wait!!


----------

